# Caxtonfx International Payments



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I will need to make a bank payment to a campsite later in the year. I object to paying the high banking fees.

I have a Caxtonfx currency card and I was wondering if anyone has experience of using the Caxtonfx International Payments service and whether it is indeed cheaper?

Look forward to your advice

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have use a company called transferwise,
Last year needed to send some money to Sweden and France,
They gave a very good exchange rate with a very low delivery charge,
Much better than the straight charge of £25 my bank wanted to charge per transaction ,


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Can you not use your Caxton card to make the payment as it's a debit card? I used it in the UK to buy something online for shipping from Spain to home. Alternatively, how about the Halifax Clarity credit card which gives a good exchange rate without charges.

I have also used the Caxton International Payments service to transfer money to my brother in the USA. You get a very good rate on amounts of £5000 plus and lesser rates on some kind of sliding scale on smaller amounts. You won't know the rate until you create an account and login.

Opening an account is a bit like opening an online bank account: you have to supply all your personal details and provide a bank account from which they can debit the funds so they can make the payment. If they can verify your identity online then they send you an email with your login details. Otherwise you have to send in the usual documents. 

To make a transfer you set up the receiving account with all the usual details, but you also need to provide the IBAN number of the bank to which you want to make the payment.

Once all this is set up it's very easy to do. Whether it will be cost effective will depend on how much you want to transfer. I checked the euro rates just now, for £500 you get €1.183. If you can use your Caxton Card to debit the amount you can load it today (as a comparison) for €1.187 to the pound.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have used Caxton (£100 minimum) and Transferwise (No minimum) both work well, Alan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Don't know if this is the same thing but I renewed my German ADAC breakdown insurance recently from this country using my Caxton card over the phone with no problems and no extra fees.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I also use Transferwise and get an excellent exchange rate. They do charge a fee (about 8 quid) but I am moving a couple of grand at a time. This time, after the quote, they got a better rate and rebated 40-50 quid to my account.

Geoff


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Perhaps slightly unconventional but is it a large deposit? If not might it be simpler to just send the deposit in euros through the post? 

David


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, I often post small sums internationally, in notes only of course, so to the nearest 5 above what I owe.

Transferwise charged me less that £1 for a transfer to Belgium last week. It must vary depending on the sum involved, Alan.


----------



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Many thanks for your responses. I am very interested in Transferwise- will definitely investigate.
If Caxtonfx has a lot of admin will probably avoid. 
I could use my caxton debit card but worry about my language skills on telephone calls with important things like this, although I can certainly get by with my French.

Thanks again
Mark


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I use Caxton Fastpay to fund my Spanish bank account. Barclays made a charge every time I paid monies in either by cheque or cash, no charges at all using Caxton.

Have also used the system to pay bills in Europe and it works very well, think the minimum amount is £150 equivalent.

Mike


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Fairfx also an option. Just pre-load the card and all transactions are free from dealing/commission charges. 
Highly recommended by Moneysavingexpert.
I have also used them and found them to be efficient and competitive.
No ramping intended. Just my experience. If it was to the contrary I would say so.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

mmck28 said:


> If Caxtonfx has a lot of admin will probably avoid.
> 
> Mark


Caxton is no different to any other financial company be it bank, building society, stock & shares etc. You have to prove your identity to open an account. It's usually done online using Equifax etc.


----------

